# Cape May Surf Fishing



## dmkosko

Hey guys new to P&S forum. I'm going to be down in Cape May the middle of July for vacation and am looking for some tips and spots on where to fish. We'll be staying near the end of Maryland Ave close to the Coast Guard station. Im looking to go for Fluke, Striper and anything else I can get ahold of. Any info you guys can give me would be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Welcome to the family first of all. Poverty beach is good spot to fish, BUT....you have to be off the beach by 10am. That's all along the beach front. Cape May Point down by the end of Sunset Blvd by the concrete ship is a good spot as well. As it gets closer hit me up. Be glad to help ya out. There are some GREAT spots in the area to fish.


----------



## dmkosko

Hey RuddeDogg. The time is almost near where I will be taking the trek down to Cape May. Can you give me an idea of what you guys are hittin' on down there and if there's any new spots you think I should try? Also, about Poverty Beach, is that the area directly in front of the Coast Guard beach?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Croaker, Kingfish, Flounder and Blues are being caught. Poverty Beach is in Cape May near Pittsburgh Ave. Let me know when you're coming down.


----------



## dmkosko

I'll be down Saturday (tomorrow). Looking to do some surf fishing sometime next week.


----------



## RuddeDogg

You got mail.


----------



## fishhead

RuddeDogg said:


> Welcome to the family first of all. Poverty beach is good spot to fish, BUT....you have to be off the beach by 10am. That's all along the beach front. Cape May Point down by the end of Sunset Blvd by the concrete ship is a good spot as well. As it gets closer hit me up. Be glad to help ya out. There are some GREAT spots in the area to fish.


Hi Dogg ... they used to keep a couple unguarded beaches between Pittsburgh and Poverty for "mixed use" all day, so fishing could be done so long as you're not casting near swimmers ... or am I remembering wrong? I haven't been down for a couple years but will be down August 4th - 7th.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey Bob, ya gotta be off the beach before 10 am or ya better have a beach tag.


----------



## fishhead

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey Bob, ya gotta be off the beach before 10 am or ya better have a beach tag.


Ah yes, beach tags ... but I assume that if you have a beach tag you can fish any time,, so long as you can find an open spot on a "fishing beach".


----------



## RuddeDogg

fishhead said:


> Ah yes, beach tags ... but I assume that if you have a beach tag you can fish any time,, so long as you can find an open spot on a "fishing beach".


Good luck with that...............


----------



## fishhead

Any good nighttime spots this time of year? Maybe right at the beach where we're staying near Pittsburgh ave?


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Sadly it seems a lot of the new folks in the CM area are anti fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg

fishhead said:


> Any good nighttime spots this time of year? Maybe right at the beach where we're staying near Pittsburgh ave?


Depends on the tides Bob. One spot is just as good as the other.


----------



## phillyguy

Hit the lighthouse beach Saturday AM and set about filling a bait bucket with spot on fishbite BW. Live-lined the runts with no takers then started chunking the bigger ones and was hitting 14-18in blues for two solid hours after high tide. Went back today with some leftover spot but the blues had moved on and all I found was small doggies. Guy near me beached a keeper weak on a clam.


----------



## junkmansj

Bob; You can fish AFTER the Guards leave 5-530 on any beach in CM


----------



## fishhead

We fished mid-day through mid-afternoon on the beach to the left of Brooklyn ave (first unguarded beach) ... we got a few kings and dogs ... nothing big but fun for the kids, some who had never fished the ocean before! On 13 year old from Colorado fished for at least 3 hours before landing his first fish. I gave him casting lessons and after about 10 attempts his weight and bait landed straight out maybe 30ft. After catching it he decided he was now free to join the other kids playing in the waves with a boogie board.


----------



## agapepier09

Going down this weekend with the family never fished down there are there any bait shops close to the coat guard station have a rental starting Saturday?


----------



## phillyguy

On the right just as you come into town over the bridge. Opposite the Lobster House.


----------



## zstringer

Cape May Bait and Tackle rents rods and reels also. 122 Sunset Blvd.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Welcome to the family agapepier09 and zstringer. 

Yup Cape May Bait and Tackle 609-898-6001 as astringer said, Jim's Bait and Tackle 609-884-3900 and No Bones Bait and Tackle 609-522-3017. All are great tackle shops.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Yo Dogg, we'll be up 9/15-9/22, got a great place in Town Bank. Fish beware!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Go deal brother. Time was put in and voverage was found. Fish on!!!!!!!


----------



## zstringer

Was in Cape May last week. Best action was at Sunset Beach, but not with my rod. One day I caught about 30 spot with my throw net. Tried using one for bait but had no luck. Another day, same beach, I caught 4 12" needlefish in the throw net. Never saw one of those before - they're cool looking fish! Next time I'll take pictures.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey guys next time you're coming down let me know. We'll sling some lead. I get every other weekend off.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Spent last week in Cape May. Highlight of the week was catching a 3' bull shark off the Town Bank beach.


----------



## RuddeDogg

1fishinmusician said:


> Spent last week in Cape May. Highlight of the week was catching a 3' bull shark off the Town Bank beach.


Yup. Showed the pics to a friend of mine, Rutgers University, Marine Biologist. Definitely a baby bull. The shovel shaped head, large eyes and large nose holes.


----------



## dropinbrix

Ill be staying with my girlfriend and her family on the coast guard base this weekend(10-12 to 10-14), Im bringing mirrolures, gulps and jigheads, topwaters and bucktails. What else should I bring? Should I bring waders? Im trying to catch some weakfeesh, stripers and bluefish. Any chance of that happening?


----------



## phillyguy

Don't tell anybody but I heard of a few puppy drum in the mix down that way. Fresh finger mullet (readily available at no cost with a cast net) on a fishfinder rig should get results.


----------



## RuddeDogg

dropinbrix said:


> Ill be staying with my girlfriend and her family on the coast guard base this weekend(10-12 to 10-14), Im bringing mirrolures, gulps and jigheads, topwaters and bucktails. What else should I bring? Should I bring waders? Im trying to catch some weakfeesh, stripers and bluefish. Any chance of that happening?


Bring some top & bottom rigs with ya as well. Like Philly said, there have been some red drum pups caught, fresh finger mullet and peanut bunker if ya have a cast net.


----------



## dropinbrix

It turns out we were staying in Sea Isle City, Saturday night I found a bridge walked around to the pilings at the bottom cast to the channel and caught about a 15" winter fluke. I saw people during the day catching blues on frozen mullet but that was about it. Im thinking about planning a trip for next year.


----------



## phillyguy

Fished the Lighthouse area Sat-Sun. All the snappers you wanted on finger mullet, nothing else. Ranger told me that a few puppy drum and black drum were caught but no striper seen. Massive bird blitz Sunday AM out front, it was awesome sight.


----------



## phillyguy

Fished various spots around the Cape Fri-Sat, no bass seen. Caught my first ling, had to ask somebody what it was, never seen one.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Ling are good eatin when they have some size to them.


----------



## Lickinfrogs

Any tog hanging around the inlets?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Toggin has been pretty good along the seawall in North Wildwood.


----------



## Lickinfrogs

Good to hear. Thanks.


----------

